# Stories of expat long-term stay?



## sokoto

Hi all,

I have had the pleasure of visiting Japan twice this past year, several of the major cities, and it has ignited interest in the prospects of living and working there, possibly on a long-term basis. However, while teaching English may work temporarily as an "in", I do not really see it as a long-term possibility.

My sense is that the prospects for longer-term satisfaction and fulfillment as a expat in Japan are essentially similar to that of any immigrant to any modernized society: one with a tenuous grasp of the language and without anything really outstanding to offer will not be competitive and likely not allowed entry.

Also, in light the stagnating economic environment over the past 10 years or so, there are fewer opportunities for citizens to make a reasonable living. Because of these factors I consider the reality to live in Japan as being in the development stage. How I see it is - do what you do in your home country and see if you can do that in Japan. If you don't do anything of note in your country why think you can somehow survive in Japan?

Currently, I am finishing an MA (political studies, focus on tax policy) and, once completed, am considering the possibility of obtaining an M. Ed. as a possible route to the "Japan Dream", where I may have the chance to teach at a level higher than conversational English. Once I have more free time (am currently working full-time while I finish my degree) I would also like to gain certifications in fitness/nutrition instruction. Despite the current focus on education, I am older than most students, having returned to school after being in the work-force.

I know a few people who taught ESL in Japan for a number of years, but who eventually returned to do something else. They say that ESL is very difficult to do long-term, though they did it longer than most. They stayed because they loved the experience of living in a major Japanese city (Tokyo). They encourage my considering to teach ESL in Japan short-term but cannot really offer advice on longer-term.

I don't really have any specific questions or issues to raise with this, other than to perhaps get stories from expats in Japan with similar educational backgrounds or interests, or get response from expats in Japan to learn of their particular path to finding suitable, longer-term employment in Japan.

Cheers
Sokoto


----------



## synthia

I knew a couple of ESL teachers who learned Japanese well enough to move on to other jobs, one at an international center/chamber of commerce sort of place, and another as an editor at a manufacturing company. She edited the work of translators to correct grammar and spelling, and to make them move really smoothly. 

I also knew people who got positions at universities, but they had master's degrees in English literature, and one had started work on her PhD. University jobs pay very well for very little work. If you are flexible and willing to live anywhere you can get a job, consider spending a year or more teaching ESL, and during that time try to pick up extra work teaching a class or two at a university. Then look for a university position.


----------



## sokoto

I've been talking with people who immigrated from Japan to Canada about their experiences in dealing with language and finding employment. Essentially, one has suggested what you just have. That at first, you take what you can find to survive, then start looking for something more suitable longer term. I have been considering the very strategy you have mentioned, about working for awhile, perhaps in a small community where I would be forced to speak Japanese to survive, then, after a year or 3 of working on language etc, begin looking for something more suitable. Of course, the initial time-frame would allow one to decide if longer term was still desirable. Thanks for response.


----------



## benben

*Long-term stay?*

I lived in Japan a bit over 10 years, so if you call that long-term, then perhaps I qualify. I was living near Osaka - yes I purchased a house, and I lost 50% on it. You're right, the economy is bad.

The experience was great, I wouldn't trade it for anything. Of course there were some bad bumps in the road, especially near the end of the stay. I think 3 years would have been perfect, but beyond that I really got tired of it. But it sure is a broadening experience. Make the most of it but don't get trapped into it - either into Japan or into a dead-end career. Don't lose your key to the exit door.


----------



## Protzenalp

benben said:


> I lived in Japan a bit over 10 years, so if you call that long-term, then perhaps I qualify. I was living near Osaka - yes I purchased a house, and I lost 50% on it. You're right, the economy is bad.
> 
> The experience was great, I wouldn't trade it for anything. Of course there were some bad bumps in the road, especially near the end of the stay. I think 3 years would have been perfect, but beyond that I really got tired of it. But it sure is a broadening experience. Make the most of it but don't get trapped into it - either into Japan or into a dead-end career. Don't lose your key to the exit door.


Have to agree with benben. We were in Japan for 7 years and really loved it...in retrospect. 

It's one of those places that you really, really miss once you have left it.


----------



## larabell

I'm on my second term here -- two years the first time and over 10 years this time. Both times I managed to find a job in the US and then transfer here. It wasn't easy the first time but if you persist (and if your employer has an office in Japan) that's probably the easiest way. In fact, right now it may be the *only* way, as teaching jobs here have apparently dried up with the recent collapse of Nova (which dumped a good number of qualified English teachers out on the street).

And I agree with Sokoto's opinion that you really have to bring some kind of useful skill to the table in order to work as an ex-pat in Japan. Right now there are more competent workers competing for fewer jobs than at any time since the economic bubble burst back in the early 90s. Someone with near-native fluency might be able to land a regular job but it's a lot easier to find something unique to do in your own country and then try to find a way to do that same job here.

A couple years back I got lucky. A former employer in the US wanted me back badly enough that I was able to work a deal where I continue to live here and simply work from home. So, in a way, I managed to bypass the whole job hunting scene this time around.

But last time I did find myself unemployed for a time and it took a while to find something new. And that despite the fact that I have experience in a relatively arcane segment of the computer industry. And that was back in 1995 -- how much harder must it be in today's economy. If I got laid off, my first thought would be to return to the US because jobs just aren't available in Japan right now unless you have incredible connections and a fair degree of luck.


----------

